# sealing painted basement walls



## cmt9000 (Apr 12, 2009)

I want to seal my cement-block basement walls with DryLok or similiar basement wall sealer. 

However, the previous owner has applied at least 2 coats of regular paint over the years. This paint is now peeling/bubbling in places.

Should I just scrape away the peeling/bubbling paint and then apply the sealer or should I remove all the old paint(impossible?) ?

Thanks!


----------



## murryc (Jul 6, 2010)

cmt:

Here is the issue. If you only remove the parts where the paint has bubbled and then paint over it with a primer, sealer, etc., the new sealer will not coat evenly and you will be able to see the spots that you scraped. As painful as it might be, you need to scrape the entire wall in order for it to look good. Sorry, but it's true. I have been in the remodel business for more than 15 years, and have run into this issue several times.... usually when a basement has exposed to moisture. I was putting in a basement dehumidifier for a client, and when I went downstairs, all four walls had paint bubbling. The homeowner said, "I have been meaning to take care of that." My crew ended up scraping the walls and putting on a fresh sealer. I had three guys on the job and it took them about a week!

Take care.

Murry


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Dry lock cannot be used over previously painted surfaces.:no:


Q. Can DRYLOK® Masonry Waterproofer be used over paint? 
A. Yes and no. DRYLOK® may be used over any other cementitious type waterproofing paint in good, repaintable condition, either inside or outside. However, DRYLOK® cannot be used over an oil or latex-based paint on the inside of a building. DRYLOK® will adhere to these paints, but if it cannot get into the pores of the masonry itself, it will not waterproof.


----------



## cmt9000 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow...that's a major job.

So should I just grab a wire brush and start brushing? I might be finished by 2020! 

Why oh why did the previous owner do this? Argh....

Thanks guys!


----------

